# hand made clay jug ? bottle ?



## RCO (May 21, 2012)

found this item today , embarrassing but a garbage find , its the canadian long weekend here and tourists/ cottagers have a habit of throwing away good stuff so i figured it be worth a look . 
 found a hand painted napkin holder and this hand made jug / bottle . i don't think its that old likely a modern reproduction of something else , it was made in elora , ontario according to stamp on bottom ? but have no real item what it would of been , neat to look at .


----------



## RCO (May 21, 2012)

another picture of it


----------



## Sir.Bottles (May 25, 2012)

It's look bottle to me, but got no idea what in it! Weird lettering or image I dunno lets wait for the expert![]


----------



## cyberdigger (May 25, 2012)

What are the measurements on that piece? It looks kinda small...


----------



## RCO (May 27, 2012)

it is very small only about 7 inch tall and 1.5 inch wide . i did some more research on it since original post , there was another marking on bottle " gordon " turns out there was a gordon's pottery in elora , ontario but there not still open . it looks like the bottle was made in the 60's , no idea it there pottery is worth anything , is also some small chips on the bottom of bottle but its neat to look at .


----------



## writerinres (Jun 21, 2012)

Hello, I found your post when searching online for Gordon Pottery in Elora, and joined this forum just to reply to you.

 I lived in Fergus, Ontario, just three miles down the road from Elora in the early 1970s.  I had an antique shop in Elora, and was part of a community of owners of arts, crafts, and antique stores.  Gordon was also part of that community, and I knew him reasonably well.  His pottery was at the north end of the small town of Elora, and he always welcomed visitors.  I owned many of his pieces of pottery, most now passed on to my daughter.  I lost touch with him many years ago when I moved to Toronto.

 The blue design you see is Gordon's interpretation of a flower that was found on many antique stoneware jugs.  His usual style of pottery was a slate grey or mottled brown-grey background with the same brown top as yours and the blue flower.

 Although I never saw a piece like yours, he did make many hanging flower pots (of which my daughter has one) with that same leather hanging thong.  Here is some of my Gordon Pottery so you can see the similarity.

 All the best from Toronto, Canada.
 Marjorie Lamb


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 21, 2012)

Great info, thanks for sharing!


----------



## RCO (Jun 22, 2012)

good info as i suspected i found a genuine piece of gordon pottery from elora , ontario . i'm left wondering if his pieces are desirable or collectable today ? although i likely plan to keep it anyways as its just too neat and looks good on shelve beside pop bottles . 
 its sad to think if i hadn't pulled it out if was headed to the dump .


----------

